# These In 4 the Weekend!



## sawhorseray (Nov 19, 2022)

Well I shot our thanksgiving Turkey this morning. The other people in the frozen food aisle made such a big deal over it, and now I’m banned from Walmart.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2022)

Good ones Ray. I remember my mom saying alot of those sayings

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 19, 2022)

All good ones RAY and thanks for sharing!

Keith


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 19, 2022)

Love em!


----------



## tbern (Nov 19, 2022)

All very good, thanks!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2022)

Good ones today, Ray.
Can't figure out why she got so any likes for such a small fish.  
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good ones today, Ray.
> Can't figure out why she got so any likes for such a small fish.
> Gary


Must be the baseball hat that's on backwards

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 19, 2022)

I loved em! Thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 19, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good ones today, Ray.
> Can't figure out why she got so any likes for such a small fish.   Gary


Probably because she has such a great smile! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 19, 2022)

The 7th kid got me . Lol . Didn't see that one coming .


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 19, 2022)

Lol, 'You need more ammo' not what you wanna hear!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 20, 2022)

Another good day of giggles






But this ,fantastic. Sent to my sister , she always has a leak somewhere in her house . ha ha 

David


----------



## goldendogs (Nov 20, 2022)

I didn't know she was even wearing a baseball hat.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 20, 2022)

Great chuckles this morning!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 20, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Another good day of giggles
> View attachment 648996
> 
> 
> ...


Our leeks were happy...jumping into the pot for potato,  bacon, and leeks soup! Nummy!

Ryan


----------

